# Lovely little kitten need a new home! Asap



## guobetty (Dec 27, 2015)

*She just been adopted! Thanks and please deleted this post .*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

We found this little poor thing abandon outside our house, we spoke to her ex-owner and were cleared that they no longer able to have her, so we took it in for the time being as its cold outside but really looking for someone we can provide her a good home for good !

She is a healthy (roughly) 2-3 month old female tabby, quite playful, friendly to people.


----------



## Spicecat (Dec 30, 2015)

Where abouts are you?


----------

